# Harry Potter And The GOblet oF Fire Game Troubleshooting?



## harry_nitish (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi guys i have got a serious situation and i desperately need ur help. this problem i s like many may have been responded with while playing high end gamings.So. any one of u who solves my problem i s *just like a game master or tech god or the most poewerful brain* in the world for me.

Ihave a pentium IV processor socket 434 2.0 ghz and asus motherboard wit 16 mb on boarb and 128 mb of ram with 40 gb hard disk.And windows xp pro sp2.

Now the problem is when i start the game i mean harry potter and the goblet of fire. My monitor gives me a somewhat error type of thing showing that it is out of frequency some what like this:

OUT OF FREQUENCY
                                HF: 56.6KHZ
                                VF:70.0HZ
                         OPERATING FREQUENCY
                                HF:30-54 KHZ
                                VF:50-120 HZ

The game requirements are all completed excpet for ram for which it needs 256 mb and video memory about 32 mb. But hte previous version of this series game harry potter poa also had same requirements but it used oto run fine. So i cant understand the problem

      i am a very addicted freak of this series game and  so i need u game master help to find a solution out of this problem .

 Anything you can help me with . Any softwares or i have heard that htere are also some programming tricks in game files by which we can lower down the requirements for game . please send me any of suggestions to help ,me with this issue anything will do even if it disrupts game graphics bit or slows down my pc just give me a solution to this . *Please help me soon by sending ur sugeestion as i am a very desperate freak to play the game and i will hang myself if i am not able to play it.*


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 6, 2005)

i never played tht game but this thread might help u better

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19466


----------



## siriusb (Dec 6, 2005)

It's a driver  error. Just install a newer version of the driver. If you already have the newest version, then you may want to turn off features like vpu recover in case of ATi and lower the agp acceleration.


----------



## con_tester (Dec 7, 2005)

siriusb said:
			
		

> It's a driver  error. Just install a newer version of the driver. If you already have the newest version, then you may want to turn off features like vpu recover in case of ATi and lower the agp acceleration.


Well if you look. At his post you can see he doesnt have ATi card.

Mate I also got this problem.
My only suggestion is that try this game on Windows 98.
It worked for me.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 7, 2005)

con_tester said:
			
		

> siriusb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@con_tester - You understand wats *in case of* dont you ?

@author - if theres a setting for playing the game at low resolution, choose that, as i think the game's trying to set a refresh rate incompatible with ur mon...


----------



## harry_nitish (Dec 8, 2005)

*Reply To All Genius Who Took The Toil To Reply To*

Hi Guys i read all of urs suggestins and trully to say i found none of that yseful and i have already said that i dont have a graphics card so tell me some other way that i can counter the problem and play the game.

Vijay i saw ur thread and none of htem was useful to me as none included any post for monitor troubleshooting during game play although it was a bit long.

sirusb i have already said that i dont hold an agp card so notify me of some other things any software that i can use to cure this problem or any tweaks orchanges that can be made in the internal game files requirements although it would lower it graphics but my main priorty is to start the game.Not with  holw its graphics emerges.

i have also run the game in winxp in 16 bit settings mode but of no avail.

at last i am resting on con_tester suggestion to install and play it in win98 as i have a dual operating system.so i will try this and surely post you by tomorrow.

Come on guys you can think bettet than this prove yourself and pls help me sort out this mess. 

Hey if anyone of u r patriotic fans of hp book series than notify me and we can continue this thread with our discussions of the latest facts and information on book 7 comin.

latest info: "harry potter is the final horcrux"


----------



## harry_nitish (Dec 8, 2005)

hey con _tester i tried your tip to run the game on win98 and it did not fare out well. It gave me an error saying that a particular device is not functioning and fatal error.

Please Give me a sure shot solution to this problem i am dying to play thics game. 

Bidding good day to all


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 8, 2005)

harry_nitish said:
			
		

> If u solve my problem i will provide a link to a site where u can download pirated games and softwares online only to who solves my problem exceptionally.


r u tryng to bribe us    ... almost everyone of us know where and how to dl such stuff... u will most probably get a warning for this.

Sheesh..


----------



## harry_nitish (Dec 8, 2005)

*Sorry To All*

hey pal swetanshu i am extremely sorry for this behaviour of mine so i take my word back, i am extremely sorry to whole digit community for thi.

But to say u truth this have come outn of madness to play gof game or i would have not commited such unforgivable task, bcoz i just wanted to play the game any how by hook or by crook,But now i realize my mistake,But i want ur help to get rid of this disease and the only solution is a crack to my problem.

please help me will you.


----------



## player2k5 (Dec 13, 2005)

im not sure if harry potter works on that board correct me if im wrong ppl especially the goblet of fire i think needs high end graphics...


----------



## harry_nitish (Dec 13, 2005)

ya ur right but isnt it that any tweak or changes in the game system files could make it run on my platform please if u have any of ideas please do post it.


----------



## con_tester (Dec 13, 2005)

At last i can say..
Update ur drivers (Grafix and sound).

I think u r playing a pirated game or a cracked game. If yes than the copy u have downloaded is not working.


----------



## nishant_garg89 (Dec 14, 2005)

harry_nitish said:
			
		

> ya ur right but isnt it that any tweak or changes in the game system files could make it run on my platform please if u have any of ideas please do post it.



try 3d analyze!
maybe it will work


----------



## harry_nitish (Dec 14, 2005)

hi con_tester i must specially confess to u on your note if i have bought  the gof game pirated.Well to say u the truth i did. but there is no problem of game being pirated as the same game cd was installed and run by my friend on his pc which had a same configuration of mine but hada 256 module of ram instead of 128 one. well about the updation of graphics yes i have did so. but of no avail. The monitor has still same ghastly faces of out of frequency

and nishant gr8 i dont know what 3d analyzer you are talking about it si some kinda software of some game tweaking utility that i am not aware of . can u please give its detail more clearly and if it si a software or something can u provide me with its link database.

clearly dont u guys know any of game tweaks to run high end games on low platforms. u might me having u r the brightest minds arent u.


----------



## nishant_garg89 (Dec 16, 2005)

google it
download the 3danalyzer 
try different specifications in it n try the game then

i am sure u will undrstnd it once u get it
also try  the  game in 640x...resolution (by compatibilty menu, rightt click)


----------



## nishant_garg89 (Dec 16, 2005)

google it
download the 3danalyzer 
try different specifications in it n try the game then

i am sure u will undrstnd it once u get it
also try  the  game in 640x...resolution (by compatibilty menu, rightt click)



AND tell me if that Latest info of urs is not a rumour(abt horcrux thing), i am too mad abt h.p. things


----------

